# Bild zerstückeln und einzelteile gleichmässig verteilen .



## freakOnE (24. März 2003)

hallo zusammen.

vorab gesagt,ich hab mir ein paar threads hier durchgeschaut und bemerkt,dass einige leute allergisch darauf reagieren,wenn man die such-funktion nicht vorher benutzt(bevor man ein neues thema erstellt).desweiteren möchte ich zu meiner verteidigung sagen,dass ich gegooglet und tutorials gesucht habe,leider ohne erfolg.die such-funktion des forums hab ich vor 2 tagen auch benutzt,leider ebenfalls ohne erfolg.
ich arbeite seit einiger zeit mit PS6+7,also ich hab das grundwissen.jedoch nicht mehr.

nun zu meinem problem:
ich würde gerne ein bild nehmen und einen teil dieses bildes (sagen wir mal "linker bereich") in viele,kleine rechtecke/quadrate zerteilen.und anschliessend will ich diese teile gleichmässig oder "ungleichmässig" nach links versetzen.die abstände dürfen also variieren.jedoch muss der zerstückelte teil des bildes waagerecht zum bild verlaufen.man könnte es sich so vorstellen,als ob das bild von etwas sozusagen "angesaugt" wird und es in einzelteile zerfällt.
ich arbeite nicht mit Cinema4D oder 3DStudioMax,daher würde ich gerne wissen,wie man es mit PS hinkriegt.

mfg freak


----------



## Lord Brain (24. März 2003)

Ich hoffe ich hab dich richtig verstanden... 

Also du nimmst dir das "rechteckige Auswahlwerkzeug" ziehst eine Auswahl um den Bereich, den du ausgeschnitten haben möchtest.
Danach schneidest du deine Auswahl aus und fügst sie als neue Ebene wieder ein (einfach wie gewohnt strg+x und strg+v).
Jetzt hast du eine neue Ebene, die du beliebig verschieben kannst.

Diesen Vorgang so oft wiederholen wie nötig.


----------



## freakOnE (24. März 2003)

nein das geht ja problemlos .ich hab mir das wie unten in den pics gezeigt wird vorgestellt.

den markierten bereich erstmal in viele quadrate zerlegen und als neue ebene "speichern".


----------



## freakOnE (24. März 2003)

und diese kästchen halt wahllos nach links verschieben.jedoch sollen die kästchen den oberen udn unteren bildrand(schlange) nicht überschreiten.natürlich würde das bild später sauberer aussehen.


----------



## Dick Starbuck (24. März 2003)

Versuchs mal so:

Markier den entsprechenden Bereich, z.B. mit dem Polygon-Lasso.

Dann wendest du 'Stilisierungsfilter / Extrudieren' mit beliebig großer Blockeinstellung an. Das ganze z.B. auf 'Quader', 'Größe 20', 'Tiefe 50', 'Zufällig',... Musst du eben etwas rumprobieren..

Damit hast du schonmal deine gleichmäßigen Quadrate aus dem Bereich. Was dazwischen frei bleibt sollte überall annähernd die gleiche farbe haben und kann so mit dem Zauberstab oder mit 'Farbbereich auswählen' markiert und gelöscht, sprich geschwärzt werden, wie du es haben möchtest.

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter...   

Gruß, Dick Starbuck

//Edit: Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass es mit dem Kacheleffekt unter Stilisierungsfilter prinzipiell noch einfacher gehen würde!  

In dem Fall hast du schon den entsprechenden schwarzen Zwischenraum zwischen den einzelnen Quaraten und kannst diese dann, falls nötig,  noch beliebig anordnen:


----------



## freakOnE (26. März 2003)

ja genau,so *ähnlich* soll es aussehen,nur wie bekommt man die abstände(die schwarzen zwischenräume) gleichmässig hin und verteilt die quadrate dann auf die linke seite?

mfg freak


----------

